# My band's music - a MGMT cover.



## KindOfBlue (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I wanted to share this with you. Right now I'm finishing up an album with my band (it was more of a "summer music project", but hey...). Our genre is hard to describe, but the best thing we can come up with is "music to listen to while you're high" 

Our album is going to have 11 tracks on it...10 being originals and 1 being a cover. I wanted to show you our cover, it's MGMT's "Electric Feel". It's chilled out a bit, and we used heavy vocal effects to add originality to it.
Let me know how you like it!

http://soundcloud.com/kindofblue/electric-feel-the-arbitrary-lines


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 5, 2010)

holy SHIT dude I love it!
Fuck, like seriously...


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 13, 2010)

StudioNNNy said:


> holy SHIT dude I love it!
> Fuck, like seriously...


Thank you! I'm glad you enjoy it!


----------



## bunnyface (Nov 13, 2010)

heya,,, nice man,, had it on while I blazed a fatty.
Nice and chilied, love that tempo,,great cover...
so you guys are the abirtrary lines??
anyway loved it ,,,,,
take it easy.


----------



## stoneruk (Nov 13, 2010)

Very good fella, although it would sound wayyyyyyyyyyy better without auto-tune, it kind of ruins the chilled out feel IMO


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 13, 2010)

wow...this is really good. good job, hope you guys do well with the album



song is good


----------



## KindOfBlue (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for the responses guys!
yes, my band is called The Arbitrary Lines.
should have the entire album done by christmas time. we're very excited about it! it's going to be available for a full download for free, so I'll be sure to put up a link.


----------



## 2much (Dec 6, 2010)

if you would give this an ear and shoot back with some comments it would be much appreciated
http://www.bandmix.com/2much/


----------



## KindOfBlue (Dec 6, 2010)

2much said:


> if you would give this an ear and shoot back with some comments it would be much appreciated


I spy...an invisible link!


UPDATE: ahh there it is...give me a minute!


----------



## KindOfBlue (Dec 6, 2010)

2much said:


> if you would give this an ear and shoot back with some comments it would be much appreciated


I'm listening to "Trains" first. I love the flow of the song. Very laid-back and chill, awesome. The slide guitar is perfect once the singing starts, but I think it could come up in the mix a little bit. It might even be a little too loud at the end of the first chorus, but the level once the turn-around happens and the singing breaks is PERFECT.
I love the doubled vocals. There are slight differences in the 2 vocal tracks you sang, but IMHO, that's perfect. The small differences between the two really add to the song's mood. Slide guitar maybe too loud in the break-down section. LOVE it though, especially that part. When the other tracks are coming in, I can detect some popping of the tracks being re-enabled...try to mix it a little smoother so it is a seamless transition back into the full instruments.
In general, I'd give your bass track a little more bottom end and maybe even lower-mid range in the EQ. Check out this link *here*. I stumbled across that page some time ago, and it has been infinitely helpful in my mixing. It's an EQ chart.
*Closing notes on "Trains":* I absolutely love it. If I could download it from the website that you have up, I absolutely would, and it would immediately go on my iPod. It seems like the perfect late-night driving song, one that just helps you take your mind off of things.

Onto "I Can't Believe This Shit". Great instrument use in this. I'm a piano/keyboard player first and amateur producer second...so naturally I fell in love with the organ in this song immediately! I would suggest turning the rotary speed up fast in certain parts, like in the initial chord the organ plays after the guitar intro, just for added texture. The fast rotary speed gives the song added drive, but then you can easily back it off for more of a background sound once the vocals come in. Speaking of the vocals, I love everything about them. You EQ'ed your voice perfect, it fits so well in this song. I especially love when you go up into your higher register in the second half of the verses. It sounds partly inspired by Steven Tyler if I'm not mistaken? Regardless, it's my favorite part of the song. Chorus into guitar solo: I can hear in my head a descending electric guitar line that resolves on the root in the first measure of the guitar solo. Simple minor walk-down but I think it would sound pretty cool to lead more into that resolve. Great guitar solo. Perfect length. I love the background voice(s?) during the second guitar solo. Again, like the last one, the bass could probably use a bottom-end/lower-mid EQ boost. Cymbals maybe down in the mix a smidgen.
*Closing notes on "I Can't Believe This Shit":* I love this one too. I've been saying that redundantly, but hey, it's true!

*Closing notes:* You fucking rock. I'd love to hear more. I think I'm well overdue to step down from my stupid little portable soap box though. I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## mexiblunt (Dec 6, 2010)

Props on your song review skills, not that I heard the song but I can tell you listen and pick it apart. Most people just say I was Good/alright etc.


----------



## KindOfBlue (Dec 6, 2010)

mexiblunt said:


> Props on your song review skills, not that I heard the song but I can tell you listen and pick it apart. Most people just say I was Good/alright etc.


Thank you! Music is my passion; the hard part is getting me to shut up about it...just ask my friends


----------



## mexiblunt (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey I hear ya! www.myspace.com/helbent5 this is the band we had for nearly 10 yrs. No longer together but I think Delta88 is still one of my favorites, It feels awesome when you can still listen to your own tunes years after.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought it was pretty chill, the vocals are soft and easy to listen to.

Which part to you play in your band?


----------



## KindOfBlue (Dec 6, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I thought it was pretty chill, the vocals are soft and easy to listen to.
> 
> Which part to you play in your band?


I do all keys and producing. No bass player so any low sounding instrument is me on the keys, too!


----------



## brandon. (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds great man. Except for the autotune. I can't stand it, never will be able to. Made it sound like an akon/t-pain song 

Other than that AWESOME. and +rep for not picking kid or time to pretend. I love the songs but so does every band that ever does an MGMT cover haha.

Kind of Blue was my ALL TIME favorite Miles album. I took bass lessons solely so I could get good enough to learn So What.


----------



## KindOfBlue (Dec 6, 2010)

brandon. said:


> Sounds great man. Except for the autotune. I can't stand it, never will be able to. Made it sound like an akon/t-pain song
> 
> Other than that AWESOME. and +rep for not picking kid or time to pretend. I love the songs but so does every band that ever does an MGMT cover haha.
> 
> Kind of Blue was my ALL TIME favorite Miles album. I took bass lessons solely so I could get good enough to learn So What.


+rep for getting the reference about my username! I have an original printing of the LP from 1959 of Kind Of Blue with original cover framed on my wall...and it's never been played in a record player..EVER! Flamenco Sketches is the one that takes the album to a whole new level, in my opinion. Every song is spectacular on the album though, modal jazz was such a revolution at the time and still never ceases to amaze me.

I definitely respect your opinion about not liking auto-tune. I honestly hated it at first. It started off as a joke, but we thought it added some cool originality and uniqueness to the sound. Obviously, it's not for everyone. If it makes you feel better, though, it was NOT put in to correct pitch whatsoever. Our singer is spot on with pitch, the rest of the album has NO vocal effects on any vocal track besides EQ, reverb, and a compressor. To each his own though, and I can definitely see your side lol.

Peace!


----------



## brandon. (Dec 6, 2010)

KindOfBlue said:


> +rep for getting the reference about my username! I have an original printing of the LP from 1959 of Kind Of Blue with original cover framed on my wall...and it's never been played in a record player..EVER!


two words: HOLY SHIT!

At first I was like... miles fan?? then I put on my glasses and saw your avatar haha.



KindOfBlue said:


> I definitely respect your opinion about not liking auto-tune. I honestly hated it at first. It started off as a joke, but we thought it added some cool originality and uniqueness to the sound. Obviously, it's not for everyone. If it makes you feel better, though, it was NOT put in to correct pitch whatsoever. Our singer is spot on with pitch, the rest of the album has NO vocal effects on any vocal track besides EQ, reverb, and a compressor. To each his own though, and I can definitely see your side lol.
> 
> Peace!


It's funny the only reason I don't like the autotune on this song is BECAUSE your singer has such a good voice. I get it if people use autotune because they suck at singing, that's something I would do haha but he's got a great voice.

I've been dying to do a slow finger picked version of Honey Bunny from Climbing to New Lows, even if my voice does suck haha.

still most songs would turn me off completely because of it, but I really dig the song and I'll be keeping it in my itunes playlist. Where can I hear the rest of the album??


----------



## KindOfBlue (Dec 6, 2010)

brandon. said:


> two words: HOLY SHIT!
> 
> At first I was like... miles fan?? then I put on my glasses and saw your avatar haha.


Glad to find another appreciator of great jazz  I plan on taking that record down and listening to it in 2059, on the 100 year anniversary...if I'm still around, that is!




brandon. said:


> It's funny the only reason I don't like the autotune on this song is BECAUSE your singer has such a good voice. I get it if people use autotune because they suck at singing, that's something I would do haha but he's got a great voice.
> 
> I've been dying to do a slow finger picked version of Honey Bunny from Climbing to New Lows, even if my voice does suck haha.
> 
> still most songs would turn me off completely because of it, but I really dig the song and I'll be keeping it in my itunes playlist. Where can I hear the rest of the album??


I'm glad you can tell he has a good voice regardless! & I love Honey Bunny...I'd love to hear that.

Thank you though, and we're shooting to have the entire album out for a free download package by Christmas! I'll be sure to drop you a line when we put it up.


----------



## brandon. (Dec 6, 2010)

KindOfBlue said:


> I'm glad you can tell he has a good voice regardless! & I love Honey Bunny...I'd love to hear that.


It will probably get made someday haha[/QUOTE]



KindOfBlue said:


> Thank you though, and we're shooting to have the entire album out for a free download package by Christmas! I'll be sure to drop you a line when we put it up.


I'll add you as a friend on here, I can't wait to hear it.


----------

